# The 13th Penance Platoon and the Desolation of Dalamore



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

In the 41st millennium where there is only war, a refueling station going rogue is not a thing many people of sane or stable mind would like to think about. A resources so vital that the loss of one would be a massive setback for whatever force controlled it, and the destruction of which would seem almost unthinkable. Regardless of how much fuel any given ship carried, regardless of how long their stores could last them, it was still something that was needed, it was still a valuable commodity. When something fueled not just the ships, but the aircraft, the tanks, the walkers, the generators, but had the potential to power just about everything of worth, it's importance was something that didn't need actual words to get across it's worth, for without fuel one can not wage war on an effective scale. 

Loosing a fuel station was never a good thing, and as such most were protected by a sizeable force, and in such loosing one isn't something anyone really considered. To loose one someone would have to take out the defence force, take on the station's armed resistance, and then repair the damage caused in the first place, all of which was out in space or within the atmosphere of a toxic gas giant. To loose one of these stations was unthinkable... Until it happened. Because no one ever concidered that it would be the defence force that took the station in the first place. 

Such was the fate of the refueling station Dalamore, and such was the discovery of the 13th penance platoon of the Pandoran crabs. It had started out after a successful campaign alongside a group of SpaceMarines from the Space Sharks chapter, unfortunately the platoon was in desperate need of fuel after the campaign and had made a pit stop on the outskirts of the Ultima Segmentum in order to refuel their armored units. Things went normally at first. they docked, went through the normal process of things, and even got a little bit of leave while the paperwork of everything was being taken care of... or at least that's what they thought was going to happen. No sooner had the commissar ordered a regulation game of Grapnel ball to keep his men in top form while also giving them time to relax had the bomb squig hit the fan figuratively speaking. It was about three points into the first quarter when a sniper from a unknown location assassinated the lord general as he was walking up to congratulate the commissar on a successful campaign. The shock of the lord general's death in a "peaceful area" such as a refueling station caught the normally stalwart commissar by surprise. 

Kicking into action the Pandoran crabs of the 13th platoon struck back immediately and without restraint to avenge the death of their Lord General. The more men they lost, the harder they fought. It was a unthinkable situation, combat in a refueling station such as this. Defended by a small fleet of defense craft in orbit, not to mention defense guns all over the station, but if it was one thing the Pandoran crabs excelled at, it was the unforeseen, any other guard unit would have been cut down in moments, but the crabs had a way of throwing wrenches into plans of enemies who expected them to follow simple routes. No matter what the enemy did, no matter what happened, the Pandorans kept fighting on, and fighting harder. In an attempt to strike a dire blow to the crabs the defense force of the station targeted their ship with all of the station's defense guns, blowing it from the dock and sending it into the heart of the gas giant below. But even with the loss of their ship and knowing full well they had no way off this station without it, They fought on harder still. 

Thinking the Pandorans would be easy to wipe up was the first mistake of the defense force, the second mistake was assuming they were beaten when they blew up the ship they had come in on... They never counted on the Pandorans storming the communications tower to broadcast a S.O.S in hopes of contacting the Space Sharks... Their SOS was never answered by the Sharks sadly...

"This is captain Bhast of the 13th Pandoran Crabs to the Space Sharks! come in Space Sharks!" the Vox channels in the system would belch on all priority channels. "I say again! This is Captain Bhast of the 13th Pandoran Crabs! Space Sharks please come in!" The sound of intense fighting coming over the Vox was what many would have heard over various propaganda holos on their home planets, encouraging them to join the war. There was las fire, stubbers thumping away, random explosions in the background, all the while a lone captain Desperately and Valiantly with dignity and honor trying to get in touch with the SpaceMarines, a mythic figure of might and justice. In fact, many people on various posts began to think just that, it was a glitched propaganda holo for some new recruitment speal that was broadcasting on *Ultima Segmentum*ox channels and not the local holo channels. 

"Captain, I'd say give it up we could use you fighting down here, but you wouldn't listen anyway! Keep trying!" Another voice would come over the coms as the captain still tried to get in touch with the SpaceMarines who they had just Fought alongside with. 

"Captain Zule I know you're still out there, By the Emperor please pick up the line! We are..." It was then that they finally got an answer, but not one they were expecting. It was an answer that immediately locked the channel down to a secure line. 

"This is Captain Sigmund of the Black Templar. State your emergency Guardsmen..." The sound of a ultra marine captain coming across the distress line loud and clear was a reassuring sound for the captain. A group of Black Templar had entered the system to respond to the distress signal after it had been relayed by an unspoken source. 

"Captain! You know not how good it is to hear your voice! The refueling station at Dalamore has been taken by the enemy sir! The Traitors besieged us during our refueling attempt." The captain responded promptly as to not keep the space marine waiting. The sound of the fighting was only getting thicker and heavier as more forces joined the fray, it was not relenting in the least. 

"Where is your Lord General guardsmen? I wish to speak with him concerning this matter" The SpaceMarine's voice grew grim at the news of a refueling station being taken by an enemy force, let alone the prospect that they were traitors. 

"Sorry my lord, UI can not comply with that request. Our Lord General is with the emperor now, first casualty here, sniper fire. Punt Gunners! TAKE OUT THAT WALKER!" The sound of a gun line of punt gunners firing off the super heavy shotguns exploded into the background like popcorn that was drenched in promethium. 

"Understood guardsmen. Defend your location, We are in route." The line went dead but the fighting did not. If anything it only became more frantic, more hellish, and less to the favor of the 13th. But the 13th had their orders... And they also had a Lord General to avenge. 

=========================================================


This RP takes place on the refueling station of Dalamore, a station that sits within the gas giant of the same name. The Gas Giant's atmosphere is collected and then refined to produce fuel for a variety of vehicles. everything from snub fighters to tanks are capable of using this fuel, not to mention it also produces plasma cores and other rather valuable resources for the fuel effort. 

You can either be a Pandoran crab, a custom group of guardmen I have created. More info can be found here *http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97951 *now mind you, you're apart of a penance platoon. The 13th to be accurate. so you're a bunch of quote unquote, criminals, miscreants, insert blank here. 

You can also be a SpaceMarine who's a member of the Black Templar. Now I trust you guys know the Black Templar well enough (if not the lex is a great tool). They're responding to the distress signal the crabs sent out, and upon finding out a refueling station has been seized by traitors, they most likely aren't too happy. Now mind you it's highly unlikely that the Black Templar from this group have seen the crabs in action before despite them both being well, space bound for the most part. The Templar who have seen them were most likely apart of death watch in the past.

=========================================================

Black Templar Characters

-
-
-
-
-
-

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

13th penance platoon of the Pandoran Crabs characters

-
-
-
-
-
-

()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()

Username:
name:
age:
sex:
Race: Human or arasties
Rank:
Wargear: please select wargear from the apropriate group. Wargear for the crabs can be found here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97951 while wargear for the space marines of the black templar cam be found in your trusty codex or lex. wiki at your own risk. be reasonable with wargear people.
Appearance: detailed description please.
Biography:


----------

